# Cedar Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well looks like my Chile trip has been pushed back, gave me the opertunity to get on the lathe for a bit yesterday afternoon to make a gift. Good ole Texas Cedar BLO and CA finish, I am still trying to get the hang of that combination for a clean finish.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks nice. You are getting the shape down quite well. I like the shape you got on this one. The wide part of the shape is what I like best and looks like you are getting it down quite well. Good to hear you got a delay. Looks like my trip coming back home is more than likely getting delayed. No sign to an end to this yet, but I am ready to return for my last trip doing this again. If I even mention going overseas for work again, please, someone come over and kick my rear end until I get some sense into me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I sure like the way that cedar looks. Did I ever tell you that I like to turn cedar?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That is a GOOOODD lookin' call, Mate... That chunk of cedar has some real 'character' to it. I really lean to that 'one-of-a-kind' look to anything..

Glad you got a reprieve on yore trip South.. You world travelers amaze the geezer...


Ohh!!!..and...YES, Bobby...we're getting the idea you like cedar....probably as much as you like driving 40 MPH in the passing lane.:tongue:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW, nice piece of wood and great lines. I have tried the CA thing and keep getting streaks in the finish. I love the way a CA finish looks and think it's a good one for duck call, just can't quite master it. I need a lesson !

Love the call !


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work Robert. Someone is going to enjoy the gift.

FishBone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have struggled with making my barrels to look the way i want them so I shortend them a bit and gave them some gerth. I hope i am on the righ track. I like using the smaller branches of the cedar for calls just due to the way the blonde and the red blend together. 

Bobby, I keep getting your hints LOL! I have plenty cedar if you want some I am more than happy to share, let me know your schedule and maybe i can get it to you or mail you some.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW. they are really great looking. I have been turning a little cedar,from "RITA" that I got recently, it had been in the open so it is not the best quality BUT has a very special meaning to me. Keep up the good work. Is Little Miss redhead turning ??LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank You Mrs. Linda!! She got her first taste of turning antler and got a bit discouraged, I am sure she will get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I like it too! I am a Duck call buff and have boxes of them, how does it sound?


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice... love a call that is one-of-a-kind and a nice shape together.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Red Cross, its a bit raspy but has good control.

Thanks GameThumper!! Have you been making any calls lately?


----------

